# LFTS-11/12



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Just witnessed the same doe get bred by three different bucks. Got video of the first...feeling a little dirty right now.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Dish7 said:


> Just witnessed the same doe get bred by three different bucks. Got video of the first...feeling a little dirty right now.


What a whore.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

riverman said:


> What a whore.


She’s gonna be on Maury Povich to find out who the baby daddy is!!! LOL


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dish7 said:


> Just witnessed the same doe get bred by three different bucks. Got video of the first...feeling a little dirty right now.


Wonder if she’s on Tinder??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I've heard sloppy seconds, but slippery thirds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

Dish7 said:


> Just witnessed the same doe get bred by three different bucks. Got video of the first...feeling a little dirty right now.


can she still walk?


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 455607


Congratulations on a cold morning hunt...
That's nice too see and I'm happy for you ..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Dish7 said:


> Just witnessed the same doe get bred by three different bucks. Got video of the first...feeling a little dirty right now.


God bless her !!! Lol


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

just curious, anyone tents down from the snow..... gonna go check mine later.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

sniper said:


> Wonder if she’s on Tinder??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That made me laugh right out loud. Well done!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Doghouse 5 said:


> God bless her !!! Lol


I think I went to high school with her! 

I remember a party with a line going into the bedroom. True story!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

riverman said:


> I've heard sloppy seconds, but slippery thirds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd NEVER settle for filthy fourths!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 455607


Congrats on a great buck, Wiretime! Memorably cold and snowy day to get him too. Way to go!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Just witnessed the same doe get bred by three different bucks. Got video of the first...feeling a little dirty right now.


Did you hear cheesy porn music in your head?


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

jiggin is livin said:


> I'd NEVER settle for filthy fourths!
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


So funny!!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

june bugger said:


> can she still walk?


I would say she can?? It sounds like she's a pro!!!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Old lund said:


> Stay warm out there today ! I’m finishing up packing for the trip north for deer camp today no hunting for me


Same here, I really wanted to go, but I have a lot to do to get ready to go up to camp....... and once in a while I have to work. 

It's always bittersweet this time of year, as much fun as rifle season is, it's the end of the good hunting.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

hk_sl8 said:


> Congrats on a great buck, Wiretime! Memorably cold and snowy day to get him too. Way to go!


Yes !!!!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> I could get real used to a blind. The heater is nice and no wind. Just need some coffee.


That’s what I like about late season the best, a blind, heater, muzzleloader and a thermos of coffee. Sometimes the windows never go down, just time to relax and watch the show.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dish7 said:


> Just witnessed the same doe get bred by three different bucks. Got video of the first...feeling a little dirty right now.


I believe they call it "running the train" seen it on a video


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> I’m shocked. I would have thought with the snow storm ending, cold and sunshine that they would be on the live. You think the full moon is playing a part?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might have. It was BRIGHT this morning. I could have hunted at 4am. I was shocked when I woke up how bright it was. Saw the just deer on the way to work that I can remember in the 10yrs I've been making the drive too. So it's possible their bedded by light.

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Old lund said:


> Stay warm out there today ! I’m finishing up packing for the trip north for deer camp today no hunting for me


Me too Doug ! Sad and happy at same time... Good luck north.
CONGRATS guy's that scored, have a feeling that there will be a LOT MORE this afternoon


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

snortwheeze said:


> Me too Doug ! Sad and happy at same time... Good luck north.
> CONGRATS guy's that scored, have a feeling that there will be a LOT MORE this afternoon


me 3.. I'm not sad though. Haven't been in the woods since August to cut down shooting lanes, and wood for granny. Super excited to be getting up there in 2 days. Talked to my cousin yesterday and he says granny is already chomping at the bit to get her hands on some deer hearts.. Pressure is on boys!!!! 

for you guys out in the woods right now.. stay warm and stay safe!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jiggin is livin said:


> It might have. It was BRIGHT this morning. I could have hunted at 4am. I was shocked when I woke up how bright it was. Saw the just deer on the way to work that I can remember in the 10yrs I've been making the drive too. So it's possible their bedded by light.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


True story my dad I are like oil and water. I hate them he said it was best argue argue argue, he killed most his nice ones on a full moon rub it in my face.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> I’m shocked. I would have thought with the snow storm ending, cold and sunshine that they would be on the live. You think the full moon is playing a part?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was extremely active for me. I knew that I had something going when two separate cruising young bucks threw their noses in the air and broke into a grunting trot when they hit the same spot downwind of a hinge cut area.. Double digit bucks, no shooters. Probably would have stayed if wasn't as cold as it is. Phone camera got a workout, lol.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

sniper said:


> Who shut the rut off??? Sitting here hour number 4 on a beautiful Nov 12th morning and I haven’t seen a deer yet. My view can cover some ground in all 4 directions. Zip!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Just takes a hot one, lol. It looks to me like the the does are gun shy and trying to keep a low profile and bedding early and often. I had bucks all over me, just nothing big.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Cold morning/afternoon in genesee county. Nothing since I’ve been out. I forgot my lunch and I’m fat so.......


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 455607


Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> It was extremely active for me. I knew that I had something going when two separate cruising young bucks threw their noses in the air and broke into a grunting trot when they hit the same spot downwind of a hinge cut area.. Double digit bucks, no shooters. Probably would have stayed if wasn't as cold as it is. Phone camera got a workout, lol.
> View attachment 455723
> 
> View attachment 455725


When you got a hot doe it’s very hard not to sit tight. It’s very tough to stay warm though in this weather. I picked up some heated wool socks that have 3.7v lithium rechargeables that last 7 hours on the low setting made by a company called action heat. They cost $130 and are awesome and worth there weight in gold. A purchase I definitely don’t regret as my feet are what get me. These socks on the low setting keep my feet comfortable. It was a great addition to my cold weather Arsenal. I have a heavy suit that I wear in Saskatchewan in below zero weather. I also have Canadian made rubber boots made by Baffin for extreme cold. I think I’m all set now to keep completely warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Here's a short video clip of buck number one of three that bred this doe.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Fissshh On! said:


> BUCK DOWN!
> Shot him from the ground at about 15 yards. The Ravin scores again. Time to gut him out. Story to follow..
> View attachment 455663


Awesome job abs great pic! Congrats.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Here's a short video clip of buck number one of three that bred this doe.


I need a smoke.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Had decent action at my place. Hunted till 11am out of my tree stand it was very cold. Saw a 6 and a spike and 4-5 baldies. This afternoon should be very good with temps warming to 20 versus single digits this morning.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> Here's a short video clip of buck number one of three that bred this doe.


How do you post video? When I post and click the link to my pics it doesn’t show any of my videos. Just the pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> How do you post video? When I post and click the link to my pics it doesn’t show any of my videos. Just the pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to upload them to a YouTube account and copy and paste the link. Very simple once you get it figured out. There are other ways like Vimeo, but I couldn't get that to work. I have Android, if that makes a difference.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Dish7 said:


> Here's a short video clip of buck number one of three that bred this doe.


How did he get her to leave after he finished?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

whitetail&walleye said:


> How did he get her to leave after he finished?


paid her


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> Me too Doug ! Sad and happy at same time... Good luck north.
> CONGRATS guy's that scored, have a feeling that there will be a LOT MORE this afternoon


Good luck up there Aj hope you get a big one ! I’m looking forward to this trip heading to my friends place the one that comes down in May to fish the river good times ahead .


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Getting ready to hit the refuge for my final hunt of my draw.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dish7 said:


> Here's a short video clip of buck number one of three that bred this doe.


Man here's some weird twisted thoughts I had about that lil guy, pun intended LOL
1. Looked like a swing and a miss the way she hunched over and walked out the bedroom all disappointed. She had enough of that boy and headed to find a real buck.
2. Anyone else feel his pain trying to throw it around when staggering drunk? No me either lol.
3. And then there's this...


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Time to get back on stand for the afternoon sit. Good luck all!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Rocking the snow camo in Genesee Co. Time for someone to dump a big boy!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

whitetail&walleye said:


> How did he get her to leave after he finished?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ok I literally laughed out loud!!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> Time for someone to dump a big boy!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I’m out in Calhoun county. Decided to go into a blind, Heated of course. try to spot a big buck and move in on him tomorrow if I’m not successful tonight. I had a couple in the food plot already and kicked 2 out that were bedded literally underneath my blind.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 455785


Storm of 1998, Gaylord got pounded.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm back for evening sit,slow morning. 1 degree at the camp rack shack gonna see if I can get it done, and put 1 on the pole. Heat is on logs burning. Good luck. 


Carpenter Bill said:


> I'm in,heat going, logs on the fire and some hot coffee. 4 degree in Antrim county at the camp rack shack. This full beaver moon sucks. So brite last night the trees had a shadow. Waiting for a shooter. Have seen several bears. Time for them to go den up. 1 10 pt,2 coyotes on the pole.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

duck hunted Saturday, and I swear I STILL haven't warmed up. Sitting by the fireplace instead. With the weather and lake effect raging, it seems like a good time to let things settle down before Friday, when the 450 AR makes its debut. 

Good luck all.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Former grunt said:


> Getting ready to hit the refuge for my final hunt of my draw.


Good luck n there, leave a big one for me ! See any of the telephone poles rubbed down into an hour Glass shape !?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Kicked a bedded buck up on my way in lots of sign showing I should’ve stayed but too cold. I think the buck was the small 6 I saw this morning. Was going to hunt my plot but will wait till tomorrow when the wind is more favorable for me.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

dlawrence1 said:


> . Looked like a swing and a miss the way she hunched over and walked out the bedroom all disappointed.


He may have struggled for a bit but that last learch forward and separate is "mission accomplished."


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

little one getting out early


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

What an incredible evening to be out. A couple more days to get it done before the boom sticks send what’s left into hibernation during the daylight mode. Good luck guys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

dlawrence1 said:


> 1. Looked like a swing and a miss the way she hunched over and walked out the bedroom all disappointed. She had enough of that boy and headed to find a real buck.





Dish7 said:


> He may have struggled for a bit but that last learch forward and separate is "mission accomplished."


Can we change the subject please? :tsk:

You two are like the Summerall and Madden of "rut" videos :lol:


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Can we change the subject please? :tsk:
> 
> You two are like the Summerall and Madden of "rut" videos


Que the "bomom chica wah wah" music.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)




----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

What a beautiful evening to be out. Ive got some heavy tracks within range, hopefully he makes an appearance!


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Giving it a go in Newaygo co. Very surprised not much tracts in the corn field hoping that means they will be headed there tonight


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Last evening hunt for me with bow before the gun opener. In a pop up that was close to caving in with all the snow on top when I got here. Knocking it down at dark so I can set it up in the basement and thaw out. Taking it to the u.p. for the rifle opener. Seen 4 deer on the walk in. Finally starting to move here again.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

In a hub for the evening watching an apple tree. The landowner is out doing hot laps on his side x side. He came across my truck and texted an apology. 
I reassured him that I am a guest on his land. If he’d like to practice playing a trumpet at the base of this apple tree for the evening, that’s his prerogative. Won’t hear a peep from me about it.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Out in Washtenaw . Good luck all


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

1st buck. Hopefully bigger and more to come


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

What I see:


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 455607


Congrats on a well earned buck!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm back in Ohio for a day and a half. 23 degrees when I left the truck at 2pm. Might have to break out the warm weather clothes for the AM.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

What the deer see (me sporting my backwards rally hood look so as to remain undetected and protected from the wind):


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jimbobway said:


> View attachment 455827
> Out in Washtenaw . Good luck all


Where's the fireball?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Where's the fireball?


LOL, I wondered the same thing after seeing this and the thread about a deer shot in the back with a bolt! 

Don't put your eye out...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Patiently waiting


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 455841
> What the deer see (me sporting my backwards rally hood look so as to remain undetected and protected from the wind):


Plus the deer will be thinking their sneaking up behind you, your smarter than them though


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Forgot to mention that my glove wanted to be on the ground tonight.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Me thinks I shoulda took this week off stead of last. But I'm warm right now.

Not sure there's a conflict. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mudpuppy carleton (Mar 2, 2006)

Any body know how much snow by black lake


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

6Speed said:


> LOL, I wondered the same thing after seeing this and the thread about a deer shot in the back with a bolt!
> 
> Don't put your eye out...


Been thinking love drunken gummi worms. What about those big cinnamon gummy bears five day soak in fireball
Maybe I'll put in snack thread


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

jimbobway said:


> View attachment 455827
> Out in Washtenaw . Good luck all


I wanted to buy one of those just for the "tradition" but i can't choke down a case of that stuff. LMAO. I hope it brings you some luck. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I asked my buddy for any tips on hunting in the snow. He said, "Yeah, it's all white out there. Shoot the brown things."

You can't buy that kind of wisdom. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Deer are moving tonight. Have seen two decent bucks tonight. Would have killed one had it been Friday.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Well what an exciting morning, but it didn't start out that way. Sat in the ladder back in my swamp until 9:30. With all the snow, 8-10", thought it might be a good time to check out the woods in the back. Followed a deer trail with a fresh track that was going it the right direction. Only went about 125 yards and a deer snorted farther in, I was probably going too fast, so I stood next to a tree for 10 minutes to let things quite down. Followed the trail a little longer and then veered off to the left, there used to be a narrow path through the briers but now it was blocked, the stuff was 8 feet tall and full of thorns. I'm standing there for a few minutes looking at all the thorns, trying to decide if I really want to attempt to go any farther. All the sudden I see a deer through the thorns maybe only 15 yards away, then I see he has horns and I hear a soft grunt. The deer starts coming right toward me and gets to about 10 yards. There is a fallen tree between us and a pile off thorns. I raise my crossbow, I thought he was going to keep coming, then I lost sight of him. For a minute or so i was looking but couldnt see him anymore. I thought he disappeared. This buck thought I was another deer, probably a Doe. I look to my right and see the buck coming through a path in the briers. I turned to my right, push the safety off and raise my Ravin rifle. The buck comes to 14 yards and is broadside. In the pic below you can see the butt end of my bow, that's where he was standing.








This is wide open compared to where I saw him. I put the 20 yard ring on him a squeezed off the shot, heard a dull thud as the arrow hit home. The G5 went through him like a knife though butter, the picture below is where the blood was sprayed by the arrow wizzing through his chest cavity on the back side of him, just like a 12 gauge slug.








The buck bounded through the cattails I saw him go down within 50 yards, but waited 10 minutes before moving. I was shaking with excitement. I've shot many a deer from a treestand but only a few off the ground, its not very easy. Shot an 8 pointer Nov 3, so now I'm tagged out, for bucks at least.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

mudpuppy carleton said:


> Any body know how much snow by black lake


None to speak of on the east side


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife bought me a knife in North Dakota 30 some years ago, it's been a good luck charm. Has a proghorn antelope horn as a handle.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Fissshh On! said:


> Well what an exciting morning, but it didn't start out that way. Sat in the ladder back in my swamp until 9:30. With all the snow, 8-10", thought it might be a good time to check out the woods in the back. Followed a deer trail with a fresh track that was going it the right direction. Only went about 125 yards and a deer snorted farther in, I was probably going too fast, so I stood next to a tree for 10 minutes to let things quite down. Followed the trail a little longer and then veered off to the left, there used to be a narrow path through the briers but now it was blocked, the stuff was 8 feet tall and full of thorns. I'm standing there for a few minutes looking at all the thorns, trying to decide if I really want to attempt to go any farther. All the sudden I see a deer through the thorns maybe only 15 yards away, then I see he has horns and I hear a soft grunt. The deer starts coming right toward me and gets to about 10 yards. There is a fallen tree between us and a pile off thorns. I raise my crossbow, I thought he was going to keep coming, then I lost sight of him. For a minute or so i was looking but couldnt see him anymore. I thought he disappeared. This buck thought I was another deer, probably a Doe. I look to my right and see the buck coming through a path in the briers. I turned to my right, push the safety off and raise my Ravin rifle. The buck comes to 14 yards and is broadside. In the pic below you can see the butt end of my bow, that's where he was standing.
> View attachment 455825
> 
> This is wide open compared to where I saw him. I put the 20 yard ring on him a squeezed off the shot, heard a dull thud as the arrow hit home. The G5 went through him like a knife though butter, the picture below is where the blood was sprayed by the arrow wizzing through his chest cavity on the back side of him, just like a 12 gauge slug.
> ...


Great job! Congrats!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

No action until 515 or so. Had a 6pt work threw didnt respond to grunts. About 5 minutes later a group of does just out of range, i was bumming as i really want some freezer meat. Threw a couple blind grunts at 530. Not two minutes later i hear a twig snap, turn around and this guy was basically right under me. Had to turn around for the shot, smacked a tree next to me but omg he didnt even care. He stepped out a little quartering away at 15 yards and i managed to not screw it up lol. 9 pointer, new pb!

Dammit its not letting me s3nd pics gor some reason. Ill put some up in a few. He wasnt 20 yards from where i last saw him.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Can someone dim the light on this moon?


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> Can someone dim the light on this moon?


I just took this picture out my patio door at 7:25 the tree row all the way to the east is over a thousand yards across the field if the corn was cut I'm sure we would see deer in the picture. Its definitely going to keep them up on their feet.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Fissshh On! said:


> Well what an exciting morning, but it didn't start out that way. Sat in the ladder back in my swamp until 9:30. With all the snow, 8-10", thought it might be a good time to check out the woods in the back. Followed a deer trail with a fresh track that was going it the right direction. Only went about 125 yards and a deer snorted farther in, I was probably going too fast, so I stood next to a tree for 10 minutes to let things quite down. Followed the trail a little longer and then veered off to the left, there used to be a narrow path through the briers but now it was blocked, the stuff was 8 feet tall and full of thorns. I'm standing there for a few minutes looking at all the thorns, trying to decide if I really want to attempt to go any farther. All the sudden I see a deer through the thorns maybe only 15 yards away, then I see he has horns and I hear a soft grunt. The deer starts coming right toward me and gets to about 10 yards. There is a fallen tree between us and a pile off thorns. I raise my crossbow, I thought he was going to keep coming, then I lost sight of him. For a minute or so i was looking but couldnt see him anymore. I thought he disappeared. This buck thought I was another deer, probably a Doe. I look to my right and see the buck coming through a path in the briers. I turned to my right, push the safety off and raise my Ravin rifle. The buck comes to 14 yards and is broadside. In the pic below you can see the butt end of my bow, that's where he was standing.
> View attachment 455825
> 
> This is wide open compared to where I saw him. I put the 20 yard ring on him a squeezed off the shot, heard a dull thud as the arrow hit home. The G5 went through him like a knife though butter, the picture below is where the blood was sprayed by the arrow wizzing through his chest cavity on the back side of him, just like a 12 gauge slug.
> ...


Man I miss walking !!!!! Very cool hunt, CONGRATS ! 



riverman said:


> Fisshon That is a great hunt. Congrats on a stalk/still hunt. It's not easy is a understatement with a arrow, I don't care if it's a crossbow or a pull back. I live for those hunts. My favorite way. A little easier with a gun, but still takes patience and knowing when to move and where.


Little easier with a crossbow I'd say, has a scope and preloaded like a gun  



mbrewer said:


> Now that is a creative picture.


. EXCELLENT idea for a picture, wall worthy hunt camp picture !


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

snortwheeze said:


> Little easier with a crossbow I'd say, has a scope and preloaded like a gun


Looking forward to your post and pics of killing a deer from the ground still hunting with a arrow.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I came about as close as you can come to filling a tag without filling it. Rookie mistake cost me. But exciting to say the least. I come really close to another giant buck. Ugh.... awesome stuff! I need to go get my heart checked after that hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> It was extremely active for me. I knew that I had something going when two separate cruising young bucks threw their noses in the air and broke into a grunting trot when they hit the same spot downwind of a hinge cut area.. Double digit bucks, no shooters. Probably would have stayed if wasn't as cold as it is. Phone camera got a workout, lol.
> View attachment 455723
> 
> View attachment 455725


Absolutely awesome pictures!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

riverman said:


> Looking forward to your post and pics of killing a deer from the ground still hunting with a arrow.


It's a real pain in the ass in my wheelchair still hunting through the snow . Try with my bow still though while wheeling to scout, always have an arrow knocked.. just in case



johnhunter247 said:


> I came about as close as you can come to filling a tag without filling it. Rookie mistake cost me. But exciting to say the least. I come really close to another giant buck. Ugh.... awesome stuff! I need to go get my heart checked after that hunt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully you'll get em next time! Good luck


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

jrv said:


> Need some advice... stuck a buck, first legal one I’ve had in range this year. 28 yards, using a 3 blade traditional broadhead with a xbow. I heard a good smack, did not see the arrow hit. He ran off hard, ~100 yards and stopped, then started to walk a little and I lost him.
> I got down and found his track (12” of snow on the ground), within 10yards I found very small specks of blood. The small specks continued for ~100 yards and then I backed out.
> My hope is the arrow is stuck in him and bleeding internally. Thoughts?


Look in the morning and you should be rewarded. Best of luck and let us know.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Baybum said:


> No action until 515 or so. Had a 6pt work threw didnt respond to grunts. About 5 minutes later a group of does just out of range, i was bumming as i really want some freezer meat. Threw a couple blind grunts at 530. Not two minutes later i hear a twig snap, turn around and this guy was basically right under me. Had to turn around for the shot, smacked a tree next to me but omg he didnt even care. He stepped out a little quartering away at 15 yards and i managed to not screw it up lol. 9 pointer, new pb!
> 
> Dammit its not letting me s3nd pics gor some reason. Ill put some up in a few. He wasnt 20 yards from where i last saw him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Me wants to see pictures of dead buck. Hurry up already

Congrats


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

snortwheeze said:


> Good luck n there, leave a big one for me ! See any of the telephone poles rubbed down into an hour Glass shape !?


Lol no worries, left you plenty of big bucks, had a nice sixer coming in till it got spooked by some noise to the west and spun around and headed back the way he came. No telephone poles but did find plenty of trees tore up and some fresh scrapes today, this pic was from 2 days ago.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Did anybody hear if Sniper got a deer yet?


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

RMH said:


> Did anybody hear if Sniper got a deer yet?


I hope so we need some more points.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

RMH said:


> Did anybody hear if Sniper got a deer yet?


Sniper who?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

johnhunter247 said:


> I came about as close as you can come to filling a tag without filling it. Rookie mistake cost me. But exciting to say the least. I come really close to another giant buck. Ugh.... awesome stuff! I need to go get my heart checked after that hunt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what was the rookie mistake that saved this giant? Asking for a friend


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Namrock said:


> Sniper who?


:lol:


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> I came about as close as you can come to filling a tag without filling it. Rookie mistake cost me. But exciting to say the least. I come really close to another giant buck. Ugh.... awesome stuff! I need to go get my heart checked after that hunt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have to head south, I’m tired of seeing the same 4 point. LOL


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Namrock said:


> So what was the rookie mistake that saved this giant? Asking for a friend


I had him in the swamp out in front of me for an hour with a doe. I called him off of her with a sequence with the can call and soft grunts. Once he committed I should have stopped calling. I had him at 50 yds and he hung up. Instead of being patient and letting him make the next move I was holding the can call in my pocket and tipped it over thinking it would get him to keep moving my direction as I thought I was about to lose him back to the doe. I’m 35’ up in a tree with an oak ridge behind me. So I’m assuming he thought my sound was coming from the top of the ridge. I think if I had sat tight he would have kept coming. Once the deer commits you stop calling,ALWAYS! He was locked in looking for what made the sound. Replaying what happened I’m almost certain that if I sat tight he would have kept coming as he was interested enough to leave his doe. After I tipped the can call he waited about 30 more seconds and turned and walked back towards the doe. I think because the sound I made was so close and he didn’t see any other deer. He never saw me or picked me out and the wind was perfect. I have a great back drop of dead brown leaves in my tree. I had an incredible hunt and am thankful for the opportunity but I’m a little frustrated at myself for making that mistake. Never never never call once they commit. Especially with them that close. I knew better and should have just let it play out. I would probably be dragging another very good buck right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

johnhunter247 said:


> I had him in the swamp out in front of me for an hour with a doe. I called him off of her with a sequence with the can call and soft grunts. Once he committed I should have stopped calling. I had him at 50 yds and he hung up. Instead of being patient and letting him make the next move I was holding the can call in my pocket and tipped it over thinking it would get him to keep moving my direction as I thought I was about to lose him back to the doe. I’m 35’ up in a tree with an oak ridge behind me. So I’m assuming he thought my sound was coming from the top of the ridge. I think if I had sat tight he would have kept coming. Once the deer commits you stop calling,ALWAYS! He was locked in looking for what made the sound. Replaying what happened I’m almost certain that if I sat tight he would have kept coming as he was interested enough to leave his doe. After I tipped the can call he waited about 30 more seconds and turned and walked back towards the doe. I think because the sound I made was so close and he didn’t see any other deer. He never saw me or picked me out and the wind was perfect. I have a great back drop of dead brown leaves in my tree. I had an incredible hunt and am thankful for the opportunity but I’m a little frustrated at myself for making that mistake. Never never never call once they commit. Especially with them that close. I knew better and should have just let it play out. I would probably be dragging another very good buck right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had multiple turkey hunts that turned out that same way due to over calling. 2 days left to get back on him before the orange army invades, stay on it.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Pics
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Shot a moderate 8 pt tonight. What made it noteworthy was how he roared after being shot. Never heard anything like it, I guess he was pissed that his evening didn't go as planned 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Rasputin said:


> Shot a moderate 8 pt tonight. What made it noteworthy was how he roared after being shot. Never heard anything like it, I guess he was pissed that his evening didn't go as planned
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congratulations!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

How cold was it? I got the belly zippered but after that left my gloves on to gut my deer tonight.

Shout out to bps weather extreme gore tex gloves...or something like that. Completely frozen on the outside after the drag but still dry and toasty with the hot hands on the inside!

Also shout out to the squirrels tonight! They get a bad rap with us deer hunters fo sho. Tonight they were going absolutely nuts around me all afternoon. I still heard stuff in the trees after i dropped my gear off at my truck a half mile away and came back to track. Cant be sure but i think why i got away with smacking the tree with my bow was the buck figured it was yet another of the 5000000 squirrels that were out.
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> I had him in the swamp out in front of me for an hour with a doe. I called him off of her with a sequence with the can call and soft grunts. Once he committed I should have stopped calling. I had him at 50 yds and he hung up. Instead of being patient and letting him make the next move I was holding the can call in my pocket and tipped it over thinking it would get him to keep moving my direction as I thought I was about to lose him back to the doe. I’m 35’ up in a tree with an oak ridge behind me. So I’m assuming he thought my sound was coming from the top of the ridge. I think if I had sat tight he would have kept coming. Once the deer commits you stop calling,ALWAYS! He was locked in looking for what made the sound. Replaying what happened I’m almost certain that if I sat tight he would have kept coming as he was interested enough to leave his doe. After I tipped the can call he waited about 30 more seconds and turned and walked back towards the doe. I think because the sound I made was so close and he didn’t see any other deer. He never saw me or picked me out and the wind was perfect. I have a great back drop of dead brown leaves in my tree. I had an incredible hunt and am thankful for the opportunity but I’m a little frustrated at myself for making that mistake. Never never never call once they commit. Especially with them that close. I knew better and should have just let it play out. I would probably be dragging another very good buck right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am by no means a deer calling expert.. but i don’t think it would have a made a difference with you calling or not when he hung up. in my experience when they hang up in that 40-60 yard range..... that’s the farthest they’re coming In my 20 years of using calls they’ve never come in after hanging up in that distance range


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

johnhunter247 said:


> I had him in the swamp out in front of me for an hour with a doe. I called him off of her with a sequence with the can call and soft grunts. Once he committed I should have stopped calling. I had him at 50 yds and he hung up. Instead of being patient and letting him make the next move I was holding the can call in my pocket and tipped it over thinking it would get him to keep moving my direction as I thought I was about to lose him back to the doe. I’m 35’ up in a tree with an oak ridge behind me. So I’m assuming he thought my sound was coming from the top of the ridge. I think if I had sat tight he would have kept coming. Once the deer commits you stop calling,ALWAYS! He was locked in looking for what made the sound. Replaying what happened I’m almost certain that if I sat tight he would have kept coming as he was interested enough to leave his doe. After I tipped the can call he waited about 30 more seconds and turned and walked back towards the doe. I think because the sound I made was so close and he didn’t see any other deer. He never saw me or picked me out and the wind was perfect. I have a great back drop of dead brown leaves in my tree. I had an incredible hunt and am thankful for the opportunity but I’m a little frustrated at myself for making that mistake. Never never never call once they commit. Especially with them that close. I knew better and should have just let it play out. I would probably be dragging another very good buck right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good points on quit calling once they commit. How did this buck compare to the monster you got from that spot last week? Is this the one you think was in a fight with yours?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Baybum said:


> Pics
> View attachment 456059
> View attachment 456061
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tom Fine said:


> Good points on quit calling once they commit. How did this buck compare to the monster you got from that spot last week? Is this the one you think was in a fight with yours?


Idk if it’s the buck that was fighting with mine. He had 8 pts but I think it’s the biggest 8pt I’ve ever seen. The mass was incredible , super long tines, probably 17 or 18 inches wide and he was all neck. Just an absolute beast of a buck. Got to love huge 8 pointers. I would love to punch my tag on him. He didn’t look like a buck many would want to mess with. I have a couple dozen trees around me that look like rubs you would see in Iowa. I was excited about this spot from the beginning. It was very very slow with not much activity until around Halloween. But from the sign I knew at least one good buck had spent quite a bit of time in here and assumed at some point he would be back around. It’s been pretty exciting to say the least since Halloween. The sightings have seemed to die down quite a bit in the last few days. I’m wondering if there on lock down now with there snatch or if I’ve been patterned. Lol This is a very good spot in my mind and at any moment it can happen. If I would put the phone away I might see something!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Baybum said:


> Pics
> View attachment 456059
> View attachment 456061
> 
> ...


Beautiful buck congrats.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

johnhunter247 said:


> Idk if it’s the buck that was fighting with mine. He had 8 pts but I think it’s the biggest 8pt I’ve ever seen. The mass was incredible , super long tines, probably 17 or 18 inches wide and he was all neck. Just an absolute beast of a buck. Got to love huge 8 pointers. I would love to punch my tag on him. He didn’t look like a buck many would want to mess with. I have a couple dozen trees around me that look like rubs you would see in Iowa. I was excited about this spot from the beginning. It was very very slow with not much activity until around Halloween. But from the sign I knew at least one good buck had spent quite a bit of time in here and assumed at some point he would be back around. It’s been pretty exciting to say the least since Halloween. The sightings have seemed to die down quite a bit in the last few days. I’m wondering if there on lock down now with there snatch or if I’ve been patterned. Lol This is a very good spot in my mind and at any moment it can happen. If I would put the phone away I might see something!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job on finding the spot. I’ve used waders myself on public land. It gets you away from the crowd. I would have done it this year but too much rain flooded the creek out where I go. Good luck the rest of the year.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

jrv said:


> No arrow. Blood looked dark red... the tiny specks were froze solid. Not enough blood to tell if it was bubbly. No blood in the track, blood on the right side, which tells me it wasn’t lower leg, probably not shoulder.


Well, it looks like he will live to see another day. I tracked him this morning for one and a half miles. He beaded down four or five times, very little blood in the beds and all the blood after the first hundred yards ended up being in the front right hoof print.
I did find my arrow, which had very little blood on it. It was a complete pass-through with the blades on the head gone, and the last 3 inches of the arrow was broke. Guessing I shot low, hitting the leg. He crossed three roads and I stopped tracking when he circled back to the state land about 400 yards where I shot him. There was even a few areas where he stopped and dug for acorns.

Sucks, but maybe I’ll see him again on Friday!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Pulled the head out. Gonna let it bleach out and dry out for a couple weeks. I shot a buck in 2018 about 3/4 of a mile away i think im gonna do a double mount on driftwood.























Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Baybum said:


> Pulled the head out. Gonna let it bleach out and dry out for a couple weeks. I shot a buck in 2018 about 3/4 of a mile away i think im gonna do a double mount on driftwood.
> View attachment 561111
> View attachment 561113
> View attachment 561115
> ...


Nice!

Maybe it's just me but that last pic seems a little silence of the lambs-ish.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Baybum said:


> Pulled the head out. Gonna let it bleach out and dry out for a couple weeks. I shot a buck in 2018 about 3/4 of a mile away i think im gonna do a double mount on driftwood.
> View attachment 561111
> View attachment 561113
> View attachment 561115
> ...


That came out great, nice job and congrats on that beautiful buck.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Long tine chocolate rack .. I like it !!!
Nicely done!!!


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Baybum said:


> Pulled the head out. Gonna let it bleach out and dry out for a couple weeks. I shot a buck in 2018 about 3/4 of a mile away i think im gonna do a double mount on driftwood.
> View attachment 561111
> View attachment 561113
> View attachment 561115
> ...


Looks like it is going to turn out nice! Are you going to use anything to bleach it with, or just let the sun do it?


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Looks like it is going to turn out nice! Are you going to use anything to bleach it with, or just let the sun do it?


The sun/just drying out does it. Itll be back to normal color in a couple weeks. Its not a real dark rack. It was a bit darker then normal for lapeer county but its just wet and been in dirt for 9 months. I dowsed it it dawn and scrubbed it a little bit but mostly to get the smell down it was a bit stinky.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Nighttime pic with flash but its already lightened alot even tho its been cool and rainy.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice job. Are you into age? Original pic from last fall I thought 2.5 but that looks more like 3.5?


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I think he was a really nice 2.5 honestly. I was thinking 3.5 for sure day i killes him. By ralph smiths scale tho he weighed almost the same, 145 dressed, as a 6 point i killed in 2018 that im sure was 2.5. Dnr was torn between 2.5 and 3.5 but marked him as 2.5. Teeth look in pretty good shape to me but im no expert there. Maybe later ill put his skull next to the 6pt and compare.




lreigler said:


> Nice job. Are you into age? Original pic from last fall I thought 2.5 but that looks more like 3.5?


Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

